
Geely Buys US Start-Up Terrafugia, Promises Flying Car by 2019 - indescions_2017
http://www.scmp.com/business/companies/article/2120084/geely-buys-us-start-terrafugia-and-promises-flying-car-2019
======
erikig
If I had Geely money, I'd buy AeroMobil as well -
[https://www.aeromobil.com](https://www.aeromobil.com), their flying car is
fly.

